
Harmony Of My Dreams  - icey
http://brendaneich.com/2011/01/harmony-of-my-dreams/
======
Thoreandan
Post by the inventor of JavaScript, on the future direction of the language,
nice.

------
wingo
They all seem like well-thought-out changes, and pleasantly schemey.

